# TR receptacles in detached garage or shop?



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I would think if it is at a residence it has to be tamper proof no matter where it is.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say no,because the detached is not a dwelling. 210.52 (G) only requires 1 rec so maybe just 1 TR rec.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am not sure there is an answer to this question simply because of the way 406.11 is written



> 406.11 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.
> In all areas specified in 210.52, all 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.


A detached garage is not a dwelling unit yet it is specified in 210.52. I believe the intent may be all buildings on the property. In 2011 I believe they changed one section to read all buildings associated with the dwelling but as of today it is not clear cut.

I don't see why you should worry about it just install the TR and be done with it-- what can it cost?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not sure there is an answer to this question simply because of the way 406.11 is written
> 
> 
> 
> A detached garage is not a dwelling unit yet it is specified in 210.52.


A real puzzler ain't it? :laughing:






> I believe the intent may be all buildings on the property.


I agree that is the intent.




> but as of today it is not clear cut.


I agree



> I don't see why you should worry about it just install the TR and be done with it-- what can it cost?


I agree again.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't see why you should worry about it just install the TR and be done with it-- what can it cost?


 
I wanted to know if the NEC required it. I'll go TR unless a call to the inspector changes that. That section of code does seem unclear.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say that for all practical purposes for members of this forum anyway, it will soon become a no-brainer, because sooner or later Home Cheapo will start realizing they are not selling any of the non TR residential grade receptacles and will stop stocking them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This has me thinking: Carlon missed the golden train here. If they were sharp they could have talked their buddies at the device companies to make all TR receptacles only fit a new odd sized Carlon box. You know- an expensive, odd sized suddenly code mandated Carlon box. Then they too could have gotten on the forced gravy special.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> If the dwelling already has a garage a detached garage/shop is being put in does it need TR receptacles? 210.52(G) mentions detached garages.


Yes, it requires a receptacle to be installed. TR I ?
And the receptacle or lights have to be controlled by a disconecting means because it is a separate structure.
You can have up to six switches 15, or 20A there all must be grouped.
Right?, Or wrong?
I dont feel like looking it up allofsudden


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not sure there is an answer to this question simply because of the way 406.11 is written
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Dennis.,

Let me throw this dozzie here for ya .,,,

now what if this is on multi zoned property like example a farmstead so the house is treated as resdentail codes however if you get into the barns etc that change to commercal code and still have to carry the TR requirement ??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hey Dennis.,
> 
> Let me throw this dozzie here for ya .,,,
> 
> ...


Yikes. That could get ugly. If they start treating the barn and equipment building differently, then they'd almost have to exempt ordinary detached garages also. If they extend the TR requirement to ag buildings on the same parcel also, that could get a bit expensive.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I don't know that I am for protecting people to the point where they have to live in an outhouse out back bcause of all the regulation and protection being added in the name of safety such that they cannot afford to live in a regular house.
I agree that some people whom are thieves and who knows what else do need some protection, but the rest of us I think can do with the same good proven 50 year old standard.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with you Hand but that doesn't change the fact that it appears the NEC wants TR anywhere in a residential setting. I think if my customer was going to run a business in his detached garage/shop then I would not need TR. Same on the farm type situation. The barn is part of his business and should be a commercial building I would think. That's how I would see it going down. If I remember I'll chat at the inspector.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

In our area an ag exemption does not make it commercial. A famer can do all his own wiring except for a new house but is supposed to still get things inspected which they rarely do. I just did a new barn this spring and I didn't need tr rececticles to pass.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HAND said:


> Yes, it requires a receptacle to be installed. TR I ?


 What do you mean TR I?

Merci Marc, As I stated earlier this is not a question that can easily be answered as the code is not clear. Just because the building is going to be used for a business or a barn does not change the fact that children will be around if there is a dwelling on the property. The idea is to protect the children so what's the big deal -- just install a TR and be safe. If I had to guess the intent then I would say TR would be required in the barn as well as the detached garage etc. 

Here is the draft of the 2011 NEC on TR. Best bet is to install the recep. in the barn over 5'6" but it sure is easier to just install the TR.



> 406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles for Dwelling Units. In all areas specified in 210.52, all nonlocking type 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles. [ROP 18-62, 18-68]
> _
> *Exception No. 1: Receptacles located more than 1.7 m (51⁄2 ft) above the floor. *_*[ROP 18-71]*
> _
> ...



​​Here is another bit of info on the TR.​

> 406.4(D)(5) Tamper-Resistant Receptacles. Listed tamperresistant receptacles shall be provided where replacements are made at receptacle outlets that are required to be tamper-resistant elsewhere in this _Code_.[ROP 18-24]


​​​​


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yikes. That could get ugly. If they start treating the barn and equipment building differently, then they'd almost have to exempt ordinary detached garages also. If they extend the TR requirement to ag buildings on the same parcel also, that could get a bit expensive.


 
Somehow with the Comm 16 { Wiscosnin Electrical Code } they did mention about the farmstead set up the home itself is full resdentail code but any nonlivingable detached buildings is treated like commercal codes.

I have to dig it up somewhere in the Comm 16 I know it was mention so give me a bit of time I will find it one way or other.

Merci.
Marc


----------

